# Obi & Owen checking in ^_^ *pics spam*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi friends  I can't remember the last time we posted some pics here on SM! I usually post on Facebook and instagram so I apologize for those who do not use those. 

We have been very busy getting things ready for Obi and Owen's new sister (arrival in May)! The O's are doing well-- we've been adjusting them to all the new baby gear around the house and the nursery (which is a work in progress). 

Here are some pics from the last few months:

celebrating Lunar New year: 

















random pics in polo shirts:

































in their egg bed:

























just because: 









new haircuts:
Obi with a shorter 'do (but now practically grown out again!)
















Owen with a much, MUCH shorter 'do (like a town and country)

































As always, loving their dental chew sticks inside puppy-sized kongs:









Obi driving a parked car:









Helping us prepare for baby:
















we got this particular stroller because it fits both Obi, Owen comfortably!

I'm reading a lot on successful intros and peaceful living between fluff-babies and skin-babies. I hope all goes well- so far, Obi and Owen love babies and they are tolerant of toddlers/kids. I'll try to keep you guys updated as much as I can  Thanks for looking! Hugs to you all!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

These two are too cute!! Great idea putting the dental sticks into kongs! I've just been handing the dental chews to Leo, but in a kong would be easier for him to hold and hopefully make it more interesting for him.  Congrats on your little one!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh so adorable! Love the pics, and their matching outfits are cute ^_^ they're going to be awesome big brothers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh they are adorable and thank you for sharing. I love the egg bed. Do they sleep together? Congratulation on upcoming baby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Obi and Owen are adorable as usual. I love the one of the two of them snuggled in their egg bed. My daughters baby ( a little girl) is due in May too. :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa. Love the O's update. :wub: Love seeing all their outfits. I bet if I put that green rug down mine would think it was grass. :HistericalSmiley: love your carseat and stroller. Your lucky they will stay put so low. Oh thanks, now where are those puppy kongs hiding? 

Wont be long will it? Just so excited for you and DH. :innocent:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marisa, this is such an exciting time for you, and Obi and Owen! They are adorable! Now will little sister be an "O"?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it!  Are they dressed more often than not?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I love all the pictures. The boys are just to cute.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't enough of Obi and Owen pics!! Both of them are so gorgeous beyond words! I sort of chuckled at them in the bottom of the stroller.. that is where I put mine too when we take Grandkids for walks! The funny thing is, everyone stops us and says... "OH LOOK" and here sits my beautiful granddaughter and they are all goo gooing over my fur babies! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

What wonderful pics, either you have a great camera or 2 boys that love taking pictures. I think they will do well with their baby sister. My daughter lived with me her whole pregnancy, then moved out 2 weeks before baby Beau came. Izzy used to lie on her belly. Izzy is all about baby Beau when he comes over. She just wants to be next to him and kiss him the whole time. She never has her eyes off of him. Here are some pics.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I just adore Obi and Owen!!! Cutest little boys...can't get enough of them. Thanks for sharing all these adorable pictures. 

What kind of dental treats are those, by the way? I need to get some for B&E!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They are just too cute for words:wub::wub:. I love looking at their pictures.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Made my day I just love pictures of the O's. They are going to be great big brothers.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You guys, always so cute! Soon I'm going to squeeze you tight and kiss you both. Can't wait for the picture with the baby girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love your boys! So very cute


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

AHHHH!!! SOOO CUTE!!! Your little Owen looks a lot like my Yuki : )


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Love all the pics. Owen's tiny neck in the collar is my favorite. They are both as happy as they always are in each pic. Can't wait to see the boys again soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, cuteness overload, Marisa! Obi and Owen are so cute! Love to see them almost testing the new stroller and baby car seat! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE your boys and I just know they're gonna love their little sister! You take the best EVER pictures, we can totally see their personality in every one


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Loving all the pic's of the O's this morning! Made me smile!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are just so cute!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Too adorable!!! Congrats on your little bundle if joy on the way too :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Very photogenic! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marisa, you do a great job w/the grooming. I love the shorter faces & long body hair! I am surprised they tolerate the clothes w/legs/arms.
I have been cautious w/Marco & Kitzi & Lisi---he loves them too much! They are crazy about him too as he always has food & we starve them (ha!). I have taken to letting them greet him in the AM for a little romp & then putting them downstairs if I can't supervise totally. I am afraid he will fall on one of them mostly. I know they won't bite him. If they can run away they will, if he gives chase. 
Lisi runs to his BR door & cries if she hears him---she loves it when he gets on all 4s. 
I think you will do great w/babies & pups!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are just the cutest. I love seeing their sweet faces on Facebook. Always makes me smile!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness Marisa, all is so exciting and time is getting close:chili:! The O's are beyond precious and I know they will do fine with your baby girl:thumbsup:Will she be an "O" too?

The outfits on the boys are really, really cute! I love each and every one.I forget what camera you have but luckily you have all this practice with the "O"'s. Can't wait to see the pics you take of Baby Girl O. Girls are sooo much fun!!:wub:

Love the color of your car seat. it looks funny to me to just see one of everything ( baby equip) :HistericalSmiley: Good luck .awaiting the big day


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are so cute as always.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Love the pictures. Such cute boys. :wub::wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Too cute for words!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah I love your boys. They are so adorable :wub:

I know they'll love their baby sister


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

These two are absolutely to die for cutie!!! I was looking at work during lunch and had a crowd of people around my computer!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Obi!

Owen!

Missed you boys!! 

I love these photos (as always)... Owen has grown into a handsome boy just like his brother!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Fabulous pictures! The boys are too cute for words. I love Obi and I hope to meet Owen one day--he seriously has the cutest face I've ever seen. 

Congratulations on your impending human mommyhood!!!! :cheer:So excited for you!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Obi's excessive fluffiness always makes me chuckle. Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I keep coming back to look at these pics. I love your boys Marisa! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for your sweet comments and well wishes  . 

The boys have certainly been able to wear more fun outfits with shorter hair. (Although Obi looks flufftastic even with shorter hair!). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

